# Sikh Net Radio



## singhbj (Jan 10, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

A "Virtual Gurdwara" on the Web where anyone can come at any time and be in the presence of the Guru through Gurdwara services from around the world - Kirtan, Ardaas, Hukum - all broadcast live 24/7. 

Launching a brand new multi-channel SikhNet Radio service that allows Gurdwaras around the world to broadcast their daily Kirtan program live on the internet.Have already added live broadcast streams from six Gurdwaras in India, Canada, and the USA. So any time of the day or night you can tune into Kirtan that is happening live somewhere in the world! In addition to the live Gurdwara broadcasts, have also just added two additional new SikhNet Radio channels: "Western / Non Traditional" and "Classical Raag."These new channels are now broadcasting alongside the original SikhNet Radio "channel".

Please check out
SikhNet Radio Network - Gurbani Kirtan 24 hours

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 10, 2008)

Singhbj

I have listed to this. The various gurdwaras offer a lot in the way of devotion, bani and kirtaan. Some I like better than others.

But I have a question for you. The channels are supposed to be accessible to mobile phone. It doesn't work on my phone, or the one I had earlier this year. Does a person have to download special software to get the live broadcasts on some mobiles? Or will this work only on certain phones?  Or only for certain service providers? My phone is set up for Internet radio so I don 't understand.  Sikhnet does not explain why this happens.


----------



## singhbj (Jan 12, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Singhbj
> 
> I have listed to this. The various gurdwaras offer a lot in the way of devotion, bani and kirtaan. Some I like better than others.
> 
> But I have a question for you. The channels are supposed to be accessible to mobile phone. It doesn't work on my phone, or the one I had earlier this year. Does a person have to download special software to get the live broadcasts on some mobiles? Or will this work only on certain phones? Or only for certain service providers? My phone is set up for Internet radio so I don 't understand. Sikhnet does not explain why this happens.


 
Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

aad0002,

I came across this excellant service very recently, have watched live daily transmission from Gurudwara Dukh Niwaran Sahib (Ludhiana), which was great !

Firstly, I have not listed to this service as it is freely accessible to all. Secondly have no clue whatsoever about the mobile phone accessibilty, will suggest that you contact Sikhnet official about the problem at

SikhNet.com - Contact Us

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you very much Sikhbj. I did contact Sikhnet a while back, but they did not respond.


----------

